

Apple, RIM, etc. provided backdoors to India intelligence (2012) - ballard
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/india/have-rim-nokia-and-apple-provided-indian-military-with-backdoor-access-to-cellular-comm/838

======
ballard
Also interesting:

[https://www.novainfosec.com/2013/05/13/apples-ios-
backdoor-t...](https://www.novainfosec.com/2013/05/13/apples-ios-backdoor-to-
the-rescue-for-law-enforcement-but-be-prepared-to-wait/)

[http://fairerplatform.com/2013/07/no-nsa-backdoor-says-
tim-c...](http://fairerplatform.com/2013/07/no-nsa-backdoor-says-tim-cook/)

